# لديك غدة لمفاوية منتفخة إليكم الأسباب مع الصور



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

لديك غدة لمفاوية منتفخة إليكم الأسباب مع الصور​ 
هناك العديد من الغدد المنتشرة في أنحاء الجسم وقد تنتفخ لأسباب مرضية عديدة 
وفي معظم الأحيان يكون سبب إنتفاخها بسبب إلتهاب في منطقة معينة من الجسم 
أدى ذلك إلى إنتفاخ الغدد 
مع العلاج اللازم يزول هذا الإنتفاخ 
هنا بعض التوضيح والصور عن الغدد اللمفاوية وأماكن تواجدها وسبب إنتفاخها ​ 

الغدد اللمفاوية موجودة في أنحاء الجسم ​ 
[في الرقبة 
الأبط 
الأربية
الصدر 
البطن 

يمكنك أن تحس بغددك اللمفية في 
رقبتك من الأمام والخلف 





​ 






_*Head & neck lymph nodes *_​ 
SUBMENTAL ​ 




SUBMANDIBULAR ​ 


PAROTID ​ 

PREAURICULAR ​ 

POSTAURICULAR ​ 

OCCIPITAL ​ 

ANTERIOR CERVICAL​ 

SUPRACLAVICULAR ​ 





POSTERIOR CERVICAL​ 
وفي إبطيك 




​ 





Axillary lymph nodes 
CENTRAL ​ 




LATERAL ​ 

PECTORAL ​ 

INFRACLAVICULAR ​ 





SUBSCAPULAR ​ 






​ 

وأربيتك​ 




​ 

يوجد أيضاً عقد لمفية كثيرة بالجسم عميقة داخل الجسم​ 
لديك غده منتفخة 
حدد مكانها 
وشاهد سبب الإنتفاخ​ 
الجهاز الليمفاوي هو جزء أساسي من قدرة جسمك على مكافحة العدوى ​ 

الغدد(العقد) اليمفية الواقعة على طول الجهاز الليمفاوي تعمل كمرشحات تثبط إنتشار العدوى
[FONT="]الغدة الليمفية المتورمة يمكن أن تشير إلى عدوى وكذلك إلى موقعها العام [/FONT]​
الغدد الموجودة
بالرقبة أو تحت الفك 




​ 


سبب الإنتفاخ 
عدوى بالفم 
ورم في الرأس أو الرقبة 
ورم ليمفي (ليمفوما)​



الغدد الموجودة
بداخل أو حول الترقوة ​ 


 


 


 


 
سبب الإنتفاخ 
عدوى بالرأس أو الرقبة 
ورم في البطن 
أو الثدي 
أو الرئة​ 


الغدد الموجودة
بالإبط​ 


 





سبب الإنتفاخ
عدوى بالذراع 
سرطان الثدي 
ليمفوما​ 

الغدد الموجودة
بالأربية​ 


 


 
سبب الإنتفاخ​ 
عدوى بالقناة التناسلية 
أو بالساق 
أو بالقدم
ليمفوما 
ميلانوما 
سرطان الخصية​
صور توضح أماكن تواجد الغدد اللمفاوية​ 


 



 


 


 



 
كما ذكرت سابقاً جميعها تنتفخ بسبب عدوى فتنتفخ الغدد اللمفاوية وتصبح ملتهبة​ 
هناك اسباب عديدة لإنتفاخ الغدد اللمفاوية وموقع الغده الملتهبة يساعد على معرفة سبب الإنتفاخ​ 
معالجة الغدد المنتفخة والملتهبة يكون بمعالجة السبب الرئيسي لإنتفاخها
هناك طريقة ذاتية لمعالجة الغده المنتفخة بالإضافة للدواء المضاد للإلتهاب 
وهي 
إستخدام كمادات دافئة يتم وضعها فوق الغدة المنتفخة ​ 
إذا انتفخت الغدة تكون مؤلمة وطرية عند لمسها ويمكن أن تشعر بها عند اللمس في حال إنتفاخها​ 
الأكثر شيوعاً في إلتهاب الغدد في الرقبة هي العدوى الفيروسية مثل الزكام العادي​ 






http://www.6abib.com/​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*سرطان الغدد الليمفاويه *​ 

*ماذا يجب أن تعرف عن مرض الهوجكنز السرطاني**(سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية)*​ 
*ما هو مرض الهوجكنز **Hodgkin’s** ؟*
يعتبر هذا المرض إحدى أمراض المجموعة السرطانية المسماة اللمفاوية lymphomas ونفهم من هذا المصطلح أن هذا المرض يتطور في جهاز الجسم اللمفاوي. إن هذا النوع من المرض قليل الأنتشار ولا يتجاوز 1% من عدد المصابين بالسرطان في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مثلا . وسوف لا نتعرض في هذه الدراسة للنوع الآخر من السرطان الغير ليمفاوي Non-Hodgkin’s lymphomas
يعتبر الجهاز الليمفاوي أحد أجزاء نظام مناعة الجسم والذي يساعد الجسم في الدفاع ضد الأمراض والعدوى والتلوث. فالجهاز الليمفاوي يتكون من شبكة من الأوعية الليمفاوية الدقيقة والتي تتفرع كالأوعية الدموية داخل الأنسجة المنتشرة في الجسم. تحمل الأوعية الليمفاوية ما يسمي الليمف lymph وهو سائل عديم اللون يحتوي على خلايا مضادة للعدوى والتلوث تسمى الخلايا الليمفاوية lymphocytes . وتحتوي الشبكة على ما يسمى أيضا بالعقد الليمفاوية. إن تجمعات هذه العقد موجودة في الإبط والعنق والبطن والصدر والاربية groin (منطقة التقاء الحوض بالفخذ). أما الأجزاء الأخرى من النظام الليمفاوي فهي الطحال spleen ولوزة الحلق tonsils والنخاع الشوكي bone marrow والغدة الصعترية thymus . والأنسجة الليمفاوية موجودة أيضا في المعدة والأمعاء والجلد.
يعتبر السرطان إحدى مجموعات الأمراض التي تنشأ في الخلية " وحدة البناء الأساسية في الجسم". و من اجل فهم مرض الهوجكنز يجب أن نتعرف على الخلايا الطبيعية وما الذي يحدث لها حتى تصبح سرطانية. فالجسم مكون من أنواع متعددة من الخلايا. وفي الظروف الطبيعية فالخلايا تنمو وتنقسم لإنتاج خلايا يحتاج إليها الجسم. وتتواصل هذه العملية المسيطر عليها بدقة كي يبقى الجسم بصحة جيدة. لكنه يحدث في بعض الحالات أن تبدأ انقسامات الخلايا تلقائيا وبدون حاجة إليها مكونه كتلة من النسيج يطلق عليها اسم الورم. وهذا الورم tumor إما أن يكون حميدا غير سرطانيا benign أو أن يكون خبيثا malignant. 
تصبح الخلايا الموجودة في الجهاز الليمفاوي أثناء مرض الهوجكنز غير طبيعية, فتنقسم بسرعة وتنموا بطريقة عشوائية وغير مسيطر عليها. وبما أن الأنسجة الليمفاوية منتشرة في مختلف أنحاء الجسم فان مرض الهوجكنز قد يبدأ في أي مكان في الجسم. فقد يبدأ في إحدى العقد الليمفاوية أو في مجموعة من العقد أو على أجزاء من النظام الليمفاوي كما هو الحال في النخاع الشوكي bone marrow أو الطحال spleen إن هذا النوع من السرطان يقوم بالأنتشار وبنفس الأحتمال من مجموعة ليمفاوية إلى أخرى. فعلى سبيل المثال إذا ما ابتدأ المرض على عقدة ليمفاوية على الرقبة فانه ينتشر أولا إلى العقد فوق عظمة الترقوة collarbones ثم ينزل إلى العقد تحت الإبط والصدر. و أخيرا يمكن إن ينتشر إلى أي جزء من الجسم. 
تصنف الخلايا اللمفاوية على أساس الموقع الذي تنموا وتتطور فيه. فتسمى بالخلايا B-cells وهي خلايا نشأت في النخاع الشوكي وهناك تكمل أيضا نموها وبناءها الخلوي ونضجها Bone marrow-derived cells والنوع الآخر من الخلايا ينشأ أيضا في النخاع الشوكي ولكنه يكمل نموه وبناءه الخلوي ونضجه في الغدة الصعترية (التوتة) Thymus gland-derived cells و يسمى بخلايا T-cells.
*فروع مرض الهوجكنز*
بناء على أنواع وعدد الخلايا المسماة Reed-Sternberg السرطانية يمكن تقسيم مرض الهوجكنز إلى الأنواع الأربعة الرئيسية التالية:
1- تصلب عقدي Nodular Sclerosis: أوسع أنواع مرض الهوجكنز انتشارا حيث أن 60% من المصابين ينتمون إلى هذا النوع ويبدو أن هذه النسبة في ازدياد مستمر. ومعظم المصابين في هذا النوع هم من صغار السن. وعادة ما يبتدأ انتشار هذا المرض من العقد الموجودة على وسط الصدر. 
2- الاختلاط الخلوي Mixed Cellularity: ينتمي 25% من المرضى المصابين بمرض الهوجكنز إلى هذا النوع وخصوصا الأطفال أو من عندهم مشاكل وعدم انتظام في عمل جهاز المناعة مثل المصابين بالإيدز AIDS. ويصاحب هذا النوع ظروف قاسية.
3- مرض الهوجكنز المهيمن على الخلايا اللمفاوية LPHD أو Lymphocyte-predominant: يحدث هذا النوع عند 5 % من مرضى الهوجكنز. و عادة لا تكون أعراض هذا النوع من المرض واضحة. ويمتاز أيضا ببطء النمو ويمكن النجاة منه. مع أن الخطر فيه يكمن في تحوله إلى النوع الآخر والمسمى ب non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma, ومن الناحية العملية يمكن اعتباره كذلك. 
4- مرض الهوجكنز المتعلق بنضوب الخلايا الليمفاوية Lymphocyte-depleted Hodgkin’s disease: يحدث هذا المرض عند 4% من المرضى المصابين بالسرطان الليمفاوي وفي الغالب عند كبار السن. ويشير هذا النوع إلى أن المرض اصبح في حالة متقدمة, والنظرة المستقبلية غدت مكفهرة. وعادة ما يسهل خلطه بمرض اللا هوجكنز الليمفاوي non Hodgkin’s
تصنف مراحل المرض الثلاثة الأولى (I, II, III ) إما بالمرحلة A أو بالمرحلة B . فعند المرحلة B هناك نقص في الوزن لا يمكن تفسيره , حيث ينزل الوزن اكثر من 10% من الوزن الأصلي في غضون ستة اشهر. بالإضافة إلى عرق شديد في الليل مع ارتفاع في الحرارة . فالنقصان بالوزن والأرتفاع في درجة الحرارة هما اكبر مؤشرات مرحلة B . وليس من الضروري أن يكون العرق أو الحكة من مؤشرات B .
*عوامل الخطر المرافقة لمرض الهوجكنز*
أن العلماء في المستشفيات وفي المراكز الطبية ما زالوا يحاولون معرفة المزيد عن أسباب المرض والطرق الفعالة لعلاجه. ولهذه اللحظة ما زال العلماء يحاولون معرفة أسباب نشوء هذا المرض الخبيث وفي الحقيقة مازالوا يجهلون أسبابه. ولكن من المعلوم انه غير معدي contagious. 
وبعد دراسة نماذج سرطانية أصيبت بها شريحة اجتماعية مختلفة, وجد العلماء عوامل خطر مشتركة عند المصابين بمرض الهوجكنز. وسنسرد في ما يلي هذه العوامل المتعلقة بمرض الهوجكنز. 
*العمر:* يصيب هذا المرض /غالبا/ الفئة البشرية من عمر 15-34 وكذلك الأشخاص فوق 55 عاما.
*الجنس:* يصيب الرجال اكثر من النساء.
*الوضع العائلي:* إن اخوة المصابين بهذا المرض عندهم استعداد اكثر من المتوسط للتعرض لنفس المرض.
*الفيروس:* إن فيروس Epstein-Barr المعدي قد يوفر حظا أوفر لنمو هذا المرض.
فإذا ما شعر أي شخص بنمو هذا المرض على جسده . فعليه الأتصال بالطبيب المختص الذي يقوم بتشخيص المرض معتمدا على عمر المريض وماضيه الصحي وكذلك طرق الفحص الأخرى.
*الأعراض*
*تتضمن أعراض مرض الهوجكنز ما يلي:*
* انتفاخات غير مؤلمة في العقد الليمفاوية في الرقبة أو الإبط أو الاربية.
* ارتفاع لا يمكن تفسيره في درجة الحرارة .
* عرق في الليل.
* انخفاض في الوزن لا يمكن تفسيره.
* حكة في الجلد.
إن وجود أعراض كهذه لا توفر دليلا قطعيا على وجود مرض الهوجكنز لأن معظم الأمراض الأخرى تشترك بمثل هذه الأعراض , ولكن إذا ما استمرت هذه الأعراض فمن الضروري العودة إلى الطبيب للأستفسار عن المسبب لعلاجه. والطبيب وحده المؤهل لتقرير طبيعة المرض ولا تنتظر حتى تشعر بالألم لان مرض الهوجكنز في مراحله الأولى لا يسبب ألما.
*تشخيص المرض وتحديد مرحلته*
إذا ما تشكك الطبيب بوجود مرض الهوجكنز فيبدأ الطبيب بمراجعة ملفات المريض الطبية ويقوم بفحوصات فيزيائية للمريض تتضمن تفحص أحجام العقد الليمفاوية الموجودة على الرقبة neck وعلى الإبط underarm و وأعلي الفخذ groin ويطلب الطبيب فحص للدم. وهناك المزيد من الفحوصات التي قد يطلب الطبيب المختص من المريض إجرائها: 
* أشعة اكس X-rays وهذا الفحص عبارة عن استخدام أشعة ذات طاقة عالية تستخدم للحصول على صور داخل الجسم في منطقة الصدر والطحال والكبد والعظام.
* الصورة الطبقية CT (or CAT) scan مجموعة من الصور التفصيلية عن المناطق الداخلية للجسم, حيث تجهز هذه الصور بواسطة جهاز الكمبيوتر المتصل بجهاز أشعة اكس.
* صور الرنين المغناطيسي MRI أو (magnetic resonance imaging): مجموعة من الصور التفصيلية عن المناطق الداخلية للجسم, حيث تجهز هذه الصور بواسطة جهاز الكمبيوتر المتصل بجهاز مغناطيس جبار.
يعتمد التشخيص وبشكل أساسي على العينة الحية biopsy المأخوذة من المريض, حيث يأخذ الجراح عينه من النسيج الليمفاوي أو العقدة الليمفاوية وتفحص تحت المجهر للبحث عن الخلايا السرطانية المتميزة. وربما يأخذ الطبيب الجراح اكثر من عينه من الأنسجة اللمفاوية المختلفة. وبعد ذلك يقوم أخصائي الأمراض pathologist بفحص النسيج للتعرف على الخلايا السرطانية المسماة Reed-Sternberg وهي خلايا سرطانية ضخمة غير عادية تصاحب مرض الهوجكنز. وإذا ما إشارت العينة بوجود مرض الهوجكنز فبعد ذلك يسعى الطبيب لمعرفة مرحلته ومدى انتشاره. أما المريض فقد يطرح الأسئلة الخاصة به وعادة ما تكون: 
* لماذا يأخذ الطبيب مني هذه العينة ولماذا هذا الفحص؟
* كم سيستمر هذا الفحص وهل هو مؤلم؟
* متى سأحصل على النتيجة؟
* وإذا ما كنت مصابا بالسرطان , مع من سأتحدث عن العلاج و متى؟
إذا ما تبين للطبيب إن المريض مصابا بمرض الهوجكنز فعلى الطبيب تحديد مقدار انتشاره وتحديد مرحلته. فالمرحلة هنا هي تعبير عن مقدار انتشار المرض إلى أجزاء أخرى من الجسم, وطريقة العلاج مبنية أساسا على هذا التحديد. وعادة ما نتكلم عن أربعة مراحل للمرض هي “IV , III, II, I”, وتقسم كل مرحلة من المراحل الثلاثة الأولى إلى مرحلتين وهما :مرحلة A” ومرحلة “B كما ذكرنا ذلك سابقا.
*يتم تحديد مرحلة انتشار المرض بناءا على ما يلي:* 
* عدد وأماكن العقد الليمفاوية المتضررة
* ما إذا كانت العقد الليمفاوية المتضررة موجودة على جانب واحد أو كلا جانبي الحجاب الحاجز(diaphragm الغلاف العضلي الرقيق الفاصل للصدر عن البطن)
* ما إذا انتشر المرض نحو النخاع الشوكي أو الطحال أو خارج الجهاز الليمفاوي كالكبد.
قد يلجأ الطبيب في تحديد مراحل مرض الهوجكنز إلى بعض الفحوصات المستخدمة في تشخيصه. وهناك من الطرق ما تتضمن اخذ المزيد من العينات الحية للعقد الليمفاوية أو من الكيد أو النخاع الشوكي أو من أي نسيج آخر. فتسحب العينة من النخاع الشوكي بواسطة إبرة أدخلت في الورك hip أو في أي عظمة كبيرة أخرى. ونادرا ما يتم اللجوء إلى عملية مخبرية تسمى laparotomy , وفي هذه العملية يقوم الجراح بعمل شق في جدار البطن, و يسحب من خلاله عينة من النسيج. ويقوم أخصائي الأمراض pathologist بفحص العينة تحت المجهر للبحث عن الخلايا السرطانية.
*العلاج*
عادة ما يقوم الطبيب بخطة علاجية تتلاءم مع احتياجات كل مريض. فخطة علاج مرض الهوجكنز تعتمد على مرحلة المرض وعلى حجم العقد الليمفاوية المنتفخة , علاوة على عمر ووضع المريض الصحي وعلى عوامل أخرى. فمن المفضل تطعيم مرضى السرطان ضد الانفلونزا أو ضد الالتهاب الرئوي pneumonia أو ضد التهاب السحايا meningitis , عند ذلك يجب مناقشة خطة التطعيم مع الجهة المطعمة وإخبار الطبيب بذلك. 
في الغالب ما يعالج مريض الهوجكنز فريق من المختصين يتضمن مختص بالأورام و ممرضة أورام ومختص بعلاج الأورام بالأشعة. فمرض الهوجكنز يعالج إما بالعلاج الكيماوي أو الأشعة أو كلاهما. فالطبيب المختص هو الذي يختار طريقة العلاج. أن مشاركة المريض في التجارب/الدراسات العلاجية "Clinical Trials" الهادفة إلى تطوير طرق علاج جديدة وواعدة هو خيار هام لكثير من مرضى هوجكنز. ​ 
*التحضير للعلاج*
هناك من المرضى ما يريد أن يعرف كل ما يستطيع عن مرضه و خيارات العلاج المتاحة إليه لتتسنى له المشاركة الفعالة باتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة برعايته الطبية. فإذا ما تم تشخيص مرض السرطان عند أي شخص إلا وأصيب بالصدمة والذعر, وهذا شعور اعتيادي ولكنه يؤدي إلى نسيان الكثير من الأمور التي يرغب المريض الاستفسار عنها من الطبيب. لذلك أعددنا مجموعة من الأسئلة الشاملة التي تسأل عادة من طرف المصابين بالسرطان أو من ذويهم. وعلى المريض أو من يرافقه أن يكتب الملاحظات أو تسجيل أقوال الطبيب باستخدام جهاز التسجيل وذلك بعلم من الطبيب. أما الأسئلة التي قد يسألها المريض فهي:
* ما هو التشخيص الدقيق للمرض؟
* ما هي المرحلة التي قد وصل إليها المرض؟
* ما هي خيارات العلاج؟ وماذا تقترح لي؟ ولماذا؟
* ما هي المخاطر المحتملة لكل علاج؟
* ما هي الأعراض الجانبية التي قد أعود بها إليك؟
* كم تستغرق مدة العلاج؟
* ما هي حظوظ نجاح العلاج المقترح؟
* هل سيؤثر العلاج على نشاطاتي الاعتيادية؟ وإذا كان كذلك , إلى متى؟
* هل هناك طرق علاج جديدة تحت الدراسة؟ وهل تقترح لي المشاركة في التجارب العلاجية (هذه البرامج العلاجية متوفرة في الدول المتقدمة)؟
* كم من المحتمل أن تكلف؟ نذكر بأن العلاج مجاني في مستشفياتنا الحكومية المختصة
ونذكر بأنه ليس مطلوبا من المريض أن يطرح جميع هذه الأسئلة في اللقاء الأول, فيستطيع الاستفسار أيضا أثناء تنفيذ الخطة العلاجية عما يجول بخاطره من طبيبه.
*طرق العلاج*
يعتبر العلاج بالأشعة أو بالكيماوي هي طرق العلاج الأكثر انتشارا والأنجع لمرض الهوجكنز. وهناك طرق علاج تحت التجربة منها زراعة النخاع الشوكي, وطرق العلاج البيولوجية.​ 
*العلاج بالأشعة **Radiotherapy*
وهو استخدام أشعة ذات طاقة عالية لقتل الخلايا السرطانية. فيتم استخدام الأشعة منفردة أو بجانب العلاج الكيماوي وهذا يعتمد على المرحلة التي وصل إليها المرض. فالعلاج بالأشعة علاج موضعي يتم بواسطته علاج المنطقة المصابة بالمرض. ويتم تحضير الأشعة المستخدمة في العلاج من خلال ماكينة الأشعة التي يستطيع المختص التحكم بأشعتها في معالجة الجزء المصاب. وهذا العلاج يعطى في المستشفى أو في العيادة لمرضى غير مقيمين في المستشفيات, ونود التنويه هنا بأن الجسم لا يصاب بالإشعاع (لا يصبح مشعا بعد العلاج).
وهناك من الأسئلة التي قد يطرحها المريض قبل خضوعه للعلاج بالأشعة.
*العلاج الكيماوي **Chemotherapy*
وهو استخدام الأدوية أو المركبات الكيماوية لقتل الخلايا السرطانية. ويتم العلاج عادة بتركيبة مؤلفة من عدة أدوية regimens. ويتم استخدام العلاج الكيماوي إما منفردا أو بجانب العلاج بالأشعة. والمعالجة بالكيماوي تتم في دورات أو جلسات عديدة, حيث يحصل المريض على الجرعة الجديدة بعد شفائه من الجرعة التي حصل عليها في الجلسة السابقة و يحدد الطبيب هذه الفترة بأسبوع أو أسبوعين. وتعطى أدوية السرطان إما من خلال الوخز بالإبرة في الوريد الدموي IV أو من خلال الفم. ويعتبر العلاج بالكيماوي غير موضعي systemic therapy حيث يدخل الدواء في مجرى الدم و ينتشر في الجسد كله. 
ومن المعلوم أن المرضى الذين عندهم أعراض B يعالجون بالكيماوي بغض النظر عن المرحلة التي وصل إليها المرض لان استراتيجية العلاج تعتمد على كل من أعراض B ونوع الهوجكنز و الجنس و العمر للشخص المصاب. 
وفي العادة يحصل المرضى غير المقيمين في المستشفى على العلاج الكيماوي في عيادة الطبيب أو في المستشفى أو في البيت , وهذا يعتمد على نوع الدواء والوضع الصحي للمريض. وقد يحتاج المريض للإقامة لفترة قصيرة في المستشفى.
*أعراض العلاج الجانية*
إن طرق علاج مرض الهوجكنز قوية جدا ومن الصعب السيطرة عليه ليقضي على الخلايا السرطانية فقط, لأن العلاج يقتل كلا من الخلايا والأنسجة السرطانية والسليمة وفي الغالب ما يسبب أعراض جانبية.
وكما ذكرنا سابقا فان العلاج يعتمد على مرحلة المرض ومقدار انتشاره. ولا يواجه كل المرضى نفس الأعراض الجانبية بل قد تختلف الأعراض بعد جلسات العلاج المتلاحقة. وعادة ما يقوم الأطباء والممرضون بشرح الأعراض الجانبية المحتملة للمريض. ويستطيعون التقليل أو السيطرة على بعض الأعراض الجانبية.
*العلاج بالأشعة*
إن الأعراض الجانبية هنا تعتمد على مقدار الجرعة العلاجية وعلى موقع ونوع الجزء المعالج من الجسم. ففي أثناء العلاج بالأشعة يصبح الشخص المعالج منهكا جدا وخصوصا في الأسابيع الأخيرة من العلاج. والراحة ضرورية للمرضى مع مراعاة نصائح الأطباء للمرضى ليحافظوا على نشاطاتهم قدر الإمكان.
من العادة أن يتساقط الشعر في أماكن العلاج ويصبح لون الجلد محمرا أو جافا و ضعيفا واهنا مع الرغبة الدائمة للحك, بل قد يزداد ميل اللون إلى اللون الغامق (يصبح برونزي عند أصحاب البشرة البيضاء) في أماكن التعرض للأشعة.
وإذا ما تعرض العنق أو الصدر للعلاج بالأشعة فقد يجف الحلق أو يتقرح ويتعرض المريض للألم عند بلع الطعام. وفي بعض الحالات قد يواجهون ضيق في التنفس وسعال جاف. وفي حالة علاج البطن بالأشعة فقد يشعر المريض بالدوخة والتقيؤ والإسهال و آلام عند التبول . ويمكن التخفيف من هذه الأعراض بالحمية الغذائية المناسبة والتعديل بالأدوية.
قد يؤدي العلاج بالأشعة إلى الانخفاض في عدد خلايا الدم البيضاء التي تحمي الجسم من العدوى والى نقص الصفائح الدموية التي تساعد الدم على التجلط . وإذا ما حدث ذلك فيجب وضع المريض تحت الرقابة لكي يتجنب أي عدوى أو إصابة. فيقوم الطبيب مراقبة عدد خلايا الدم البيضاء أثناء العلاج وقد يضطر الطبيب إلى تأجيل العلاج حتى يعود عدد خلايا الدم البيضاء إلى العدد الطبيعي.
بالرغم من الأعراض الجانبية الصعبة للعلاج بالأشعة إلا انه يمكن معالجتها و السيطرة عليها. ويجب التذكير بان الأعراض الجانبية في معظم الحالات غير دائمة. ومع ذلك فان المرضى يرغبون بمناقشة تأثير العلاج على المدى البعيد فيما يتعلق بالإنجاب و إمكانية عودة المرض مرة أخرى. وسنتكلم لاحقا حول هذه النقطة في باب " المتابعة". قد يكون العقم مؤقتا أو دائما وهذا يعتمد على عمر المريض وعلى تعرض الخصية أو المبيض للأشعة. فقد يحتاط الرجال بتخزين الحيوانات المنوية في البنك الخاص لهذا الغرض ( هذا متوفر في الدول المتقدمة) . و قد تتعرض النساء لانقطاع الحيض وجفاف مهبلي وومضات من الحرارة. أما الدورة الشهرية فتعود عادة عند الصبايا.
*العلاج بالكيماوي*
تعتمد الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيماوي بصورة رئيسية على نوع الدواء و مقدار الجرعة المقدمة للمريض. وكما هو الحال في العلاجات الأخرى فالأعراض الجانبية تختلف من شخص لآخر . إن الأدوية المضادة للسرطان تؤثر عادة على الخلايا سريعة الانقسام. فبالإضافة إلى الخلايا السرطانية تتعرض خلايا الدم للأذى , تلك الخلايا التي تتصدى للعدوى وتمنع تجلط الدم وتنقل الأوكسجين إلى جميع أنحاء الجسم. فإذا ما تأثرت خلايا الدم بأعراض العلاج الكيماوي فيصيح المريض اكثر عرضة للإصابة بالعدوى وقد ينزف دمه بسهولة ويشعر بتعب وضعف غير عادي.
إن خلايا جذور الشعر تنتمي إلى الخلايا سريعة الانقسام لذلك فالعلاج بالكيماوي قد يؤدي إلى سقوط الشعر. ونذكر بان تساقط الشعر قد يقلق العديد من المرضى. فبعض الأدوية تؤدي إلى تساقط جزئي للشعر بينما يؤدي النوع الآخر إلى سقوط كلي لشعر الجسم. ولكن يمكن مواجهة هذه المشكلة بطريقة افضل وذلك بالاستعداد والبحث عن طرق التصدي لتساقط الشعر قبل بدأ العلاج وأثناءه . وبالفعل حققنا نجاحا في هذا الباب. إن الخلايا التي تبطن القناة الهضمية هي أيضا تنقسم بسرعة وبالتالي فهي عرضة للدمار أثناء العلاج الكيماوي, إن هذا سيؤدي إلى فقدان الشهية بالإضافة إلى الغثيان والتقيؤ علاوة عن احتمال تقرح في الفم والورك.
إن معظم الأعراض الجانبية تتلاشى أثناء فترات الشفاء بين الدورات أو الجلسات العلاجية أو بعد الانتهاء من العلاج . ولكن قد يؤدي التعاطي بالكيماوي إلى العقم الدائم (عدم القدرة على الإنجاب).
*المشاركة في التجارب العلاجية **Clinical Trials*
لقد أحببنا الحديث عن هذا النوع من العلاج مع انه ما زال غبر معمول به في بلادنا وذلك لعدم توفر بحث علمي متزامن مع العلاج ومنسق مع المستشفيات. ونود أن نكرر أهمية هذا الموضوع رغم تكاليفه الباهظة مع أن هناك جهود محلية قد تكون مفيدة في هذا المجال. وقد يكون استثمارا مهما في المنظور الوطني والاستراتيجي.
وفي الحقيقة يرغب العديد من الناس المصابين بمرض الهوجكنز أسوة بزملائهم في البلدان المتقدمة في المشاركة في العلاجات الجديدة. ومن الأطباء من يجري هذه التجارب العلاجية ليتعلم المزيد عن فاعلية العلاج الجديد وآثاره السلبية. هدف هذه التجارب العلاجية البحث عن طرق جديدة لإعطاء العلاج الكيماوي أو العلاج بالأشعة .والبحث عن أدوية جديدة أو خلطات جديدة من الأدوية وكذلك عن أبعاد أخرى في العلاج البيولوجي. 
هناك من الحالات ما يعطي بها الطبيب كل مرضاه من العلاج الجديد, وفي حالات أخر يقرر الطبيب إعطاء مجموعة من المرضى العلاج الجديد ومجموعة أخرى الدواء المعتاد . والأطباء الذين يقومون بمثل هذه التجارب هم باحثون في مرحلة علمية متقدمة في علاج مرض الهوجكنز. فعند كل إنجاز علمي يقترب الأطباء اكثر وأكثر للسيطرة على هذا المرض. وان الأشخاص الذين يشاركون في هذه التجارب العلاجية يكون لهم حظ السبق في الاستفادة من هذه التجارب الواعدة المبنية على تجارب أولية. وبالإضافة إلى هذا يكون لهم الحظ في الإسهام بعلم الطب. ومثل هؤلاء المرضى يحصلون على معلومات تفصيلية قبل الخوض في المشاركة في هذا الجانب التجريبي للعلاج . و من جهة أخرى ينتظر أخصائيي الأورام السرطانية من العلاجات الجديدة أن تحافظ على فعاليتها العلاجية العالية و تقلل من المخاطر المستقبلية والأعراض الجانبية. فقد تطور العلاج بالأشعة إلى الحد الذي تم فيه تخفيض شدة الأشعة وزمن العلاج وفتراته.
أما بالنسبة للعلاج الكيماوي فقد تطورت خلطاته أيضا حتى تم حصر وتقييد كمية المركبات المستخدمة في العلاج والمسماة alkylating agents وكذلك مركبات anthracyclines وبالتالي انخفض خطر عودة الورم الخبيث neoplasms وقل كذلك خطر الإصابة بالعقم والالتهابات وتسمم القلب والرئة cardiopulmonary toxicity.

http://www.6abib.com/

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2010)

*


شكراااا جدااا 

موضوع مفيد ومتكامل

الرب يبارككم​
​*


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراااا جدااا ​​​​*​
> 
> 
> *موضوع مفيد ومتكامل*​
> ...


 
ميرسي لمروراتك أخي 
ربنا يبااركك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

يا موسوعاتك

دايما مواضيعك رائعة ومفيدة

شكرا انى كتييييييييييييير
​


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا موسوعاتك​
> 
> دايما مواضيعك رائعة ومفيدة​
> شكرا انى كتييييييييييييير​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي منورة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع التاني

وين مصدره يا اني


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الموضوع التاني
> 
> وين مصدره يا اني


 
طيب رح أحطه 
شكراااً لتنبيه


----------

